# Sekonda / Poljot Advice



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Had this for a while and thought it was ok but the other day the crown span without winding the watch. It needed a good cleaning and never looked at so chucked it in to the local jewellers to have repaired.

After having the watch a week they phone me today and say that it's not repairable, I asked why and the girl couldn't tell me, I then asked if it could have a new movement fitted, after an hour or so she phoned back to say that still nothing can be done

So, over to you guys...is this correct....Surely there must be something which can be done?

Thanks in advance

Spudley


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Of course something can be done.... The problem is probably a broken stem or something and they don't have the spares. Send it to a proper watchmaker like Roy or something... Ultimately, get some running watch from ebay that uses that movement and do a straight swap yourself.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Have a look on ebay for a seller called "fromukraine". He's repaired/serviced quite a few of my watches and his prices are pretty reasonable at about Â£20 per watch not including postage to Ukraine. I send a few at a time to save on postage costs.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like Poljot 2614.2H movement, very common and easy to find.










I can send You a working, but not maintained movement, You'll only pay the shipping.

If You want a maintained movement, PM me for details.

Can You get a picture of Your movement?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and offers guys but I've chucked it in to another smaller independent watchmaker and they don't see the problem.

They reckon about 40 bunce for the repair and service with a clean and a glass polish, so going to chuck a new strap on it for good measure

Post pics when it's done

Thanks again.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Spudley72 said:


> Thanks for the advice and offers guys but I've chucked it in to another smaller independent watchmaker and they don't see the problem.
> 
> They reckon about 40 bunce for the repair and service with a clean and a glass polish, so going to chuck a new strap on it for good measure


Eggs Ackerly! My WW1 trench had the same symptoms a couple of weeks ago. Fixed by my local guy f.o.c. in 2 mins. He's worth a bottle at Christmas! :buba:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Spudley72 said:


> Thanks for the advice and offers guys but I've chucked it in to another smaller independent watchmaker and they don't see the problem.
> 
> They reckon about 40 bunce for the repair and service with a clean and a glass polish, so going to chuck a new strap on it for good measure
> 
> ...


When you've spoke of an AD and now an independent guy, do you mean you took the watch to a place that sells new Sekondas?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

They sell a variety of watches and in fact their other branch is a Rolex stockist, they have 3 branches all local to me in total.

I was chatting to the other guy who has taken the watch and he said he got quite a bit of work off the back of them due to similar circumstances.....I guess my problem wasn't big enough for them!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, they are just a shop them... if a problem happens, they send them to the factory or local service centre. As that Sekonda no longer exists, they probably contacted the new cheapoo Sekonda who told them they had no clue about mechanical watches. Hence, "Nothing can be done".


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Yes they have a servicing centre at the other one of the branches.

Clearly the parts still exist for them but apparently the will to repair it doesn't.

I've always been one for giving the local businesses my trade but stuff em.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may even find the "independent" guy you took your watch to and who sees no problem with the repair is doing repairs for various shop type retailers - - that's what happens round here, there's a couple of good watchies repairing under contract to the high streeters.


----------

